# Das PCGHX-Browsergame



## ejbs (15. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

zunächst möchte ich mich als Community-Neuling mit den wichtigsten Informationen zu meiner Person hier kurz und prägnant vorstellen:

Ich bin seit nun mehr als zwei Jahren begeisterter und treuer PCGH Leser.
Seit knapp einem Jahr bin ich regelmäßig auf PCGH.de und später auch auf PCGHX.de unterwegs - habe bis zu dem heutigen Tag jedoch ausschließlich konsumiert und nichts von mir hören lassen.
Also dann... hier bin ich.

Nun zu Dir, du bist sicherlich wie ich auch, ein treuer Konsument und durch den Thread-Titel neugierig geworden.

À propos neugierig - Neugierde ist wohl eine Eigenschaft die wir alle hier - mehr oder weniger - gemeinsam haben. Wir alle haben das Verlangen auf dem neuesten Stand der Dinge zu sein und lesen deshalb regelmäßig die News die auf PCGH erscheinen. Aber was macht ein treuer Konsument wenn er erst einmal alle News gelesen und alle Threads durchforstet hat? - Ich für meinen Teil warte und drehe Däumchen (zumindest gelegentlich) bis der nächste Schwall an Informationen angeschwemmt 
kommt.

Was mich zu meiner nächsten Feststellung führt.
Der Schwerpunkt vieler von der Computec Media AG herausgegebenen Magazinen liegt im Spielbereich, oder hängt zumindest damit zusammen - übrigens ein weiterer gemeinsamer Nenner, den wir alle teilen - und dennoch ist es mir bis Dato nicht bekannt, dass sie über ein eigenes Spiel verfügen.

Diese Tatsache in Verbindung mit den teils stupiden Wartezeiten, in Anbetracht der Resonanz im Browsergame Thread führt mich nun zu diesem Punkt, zu diesem Thread (den du gerade liest )

Also was ist mein Vorhaben, meine Idee...?
Ich möchte ein Team bestehend aus Community-Mitgliedern auf die Beine stellen, die diesem Problem Abhilfe leistet. Ich möchte gemeinsam mit euch ein Browsergame erstellen - von der Community für die Community.
Eine Sache vorweg: Das ist keine Anfrage á la: "Macht ihr mal, ich sehe zu", sondern vielmehr würde ich den kompletten technischen Teil PHP, MySQL und Flash umfassend erstellen. Zusätzlich wäre zunächst erst einmal noch ein Grafiker für die Grafiken erforderlich.

Aber zunächst steht die Frage im Vordergrund ob denn überhaupt Interesse an einem derartigen Projekt besteht. Auch ein Feedback seitens der Redaktion wäre wünschenswert.

Also denn...

Möge die Diskussion beginnen!



*Die Liste...*

*Technische Umsetzung*

ejbs
Spezial_Flo

*Grafische Gestaltung*

railroads

*Allgemeine Hilfestellung*

blaubär
moonrail
Uziflator
Xyrian

*Gesang*

heartcell


...Du willst auch auf die Liste? Dann biete deine Unterstützung für dieses Projekt in einem Posting an.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2008)

Hmmh, kein Feedback? Vielleicht eher in die Rumpelkammer?


----------



## blaubär (19. September 2008)

Was soll den das Thema sein? Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht richtig vorstellen. Wenn es das PCGHX-Browsergame heißt, muss es ja auch irgendwas damit zu tuen haben, oder nicht?
Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.
Ich bin leider kein Grafiker oder Programmierer, kenn mich da nicht aus.
Grüße + Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Sesfontain (19. September 2008)

blaubär schrieb:


> Was soll den das Thema sein?


Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Uziflator (19. September 2008)

Bin gespannt!

Ob es was wird! Und worum es im Spoel gehen soll?


----------



## theLamer (20. September 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Bin gespannt!
> 
> Ob es was wird! Und worum es im Spoel gehen soll?



Ja, ich auch, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen

Allerdings würde ich schon was vernünftiges (was auch immer das heißen soll -frag mich nicht ) erwarten und nicht so ein Spiel "Wir-brauchen-dringend-eins-also-hier-ist-eins"....

Allerdings bin ich guter Hoffnung, das was Schönes draus wird


----------



## alkirk (20. September 2008)

Vielleicht würde es ja schonmal was bringen, wenn es eine Umfrage geben würde, in welche Richtung diese Game gehen soll. Ich spiel sowas auch enbenbei und da müßte es doch schon etwas reiz haben. Browsergames gibt es schon ne Menge, aber gute halt sehr wenig.


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. September 2008)

Die Idee von mir ist jetzt vielleicht dumm, aber wir könnten eine Art PC Bauer wettbewerb machen.
Sprich: Jeder beginnt mit dem ersten PC überhaupt und Arbeitet sich dann hoch und nimmt immer mehr Rechner ein und kauft Quadcores.
Wie gesagt, verrückte Idee aber das einzige was in diese Thematik passt.


----------



## blaubär (21. September 2008)

Oder man hat (Mini)kampfroboter und kann die Upgraden, vielleicht auch mehrere!
Die Browsergames die ich kenne, bestehen halt aus irgendwas bauen, forschen, streitkräft bauen (in welcher Form auch immer) und dann Kämpfen, andere Städte, Planeten oder Inseln einnehmen und noch mehr Macht erlangen.

 Geistesblitz: Man ist ein Hacker und hat am Anfang einen gehackten PC. Den "baut" man erst mal auf, sprich Viren, Spyware etc. installieren. Da das Zeit braucht, die typischen Wartezeiten. Den PC kann man Beispielsweise auch für illegale Geschäfte nutzen, all dies bringt Kohle. Von dem Geld kann man Software, bessere PCs für schnellers Hacken (oder wie auch immer) oder eine schneller Internet anbindung kaufe.
Im endeffekt kann man dann auch PCs anderer Hacker übernehmen, die natürlich durch eigens verbesserte/entwickelte firewall, etc. geschützt werden. (c)

So, jetzt hab ich hier meine kreativen Geistesgüsse  niedergetippt, wünsche euch ne gute Nacht.


----------



## ejbs (22. September 2008)

Erstmal danke für eure Beiträge.




alkirk schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde es ja schonmal was bringen, wenn es eine Umfrage geben würde, in welche Richtung diese Game gehen soll. Ich spiel sowas auch enbenbei und da müßte es doch schon etwas reiz haben. Browsergames gibt es schon ne Menge, aber gute halt sehr wenig.


 
Gute Idee! Lass uns doch zuerst gemeinsam ein paar Bereiche abstecken die wir dann in die Umfrage implementieren können.



Railroads schrieb:


> Die Idee von mir ist jetzt vielleicht dumm, aber wir könnten eine Art PC Bauer wettbewerb machen.
> Sprich: Jeder beginnt mit dem ersten PC überhaupt und Arbeitet sich dann hoch und nimmt immer mehr Rechner ein und kauft Quadcores.
> Wie gesagt, verrückte Idee aber das einzige was in diese Thematik passt.


Finde ich einen interessanten Ansatz. Müsste dann allerdings noch ausgeschmückt werden.



blaubär schrieb:


> Oder man hat (Mini)kampfroboter und kann die Upgraden, vielleicht auch mehrere!
> Die Browsergames die ich kenne, bestehen halt aus irgendwas bauen, forschen, streitkräft bauen (in welcher Form auch immer) und dann Kämpfen, andere Städte, Planeten oder Inseln einnehmen und noch mehr Macht erlangen.


Ich denke das entspricht zu wenig der Thematik von PCGH und zu sehr dem breit vertretenen Markt. Würde ich eher mal hinten an stellen.



blaubär schrieb:


> Geistesblitz: Man ist ein Hacker und hat am Anfang einen gehackten PC. Den "baut" man erst mal auf, sprich Viren, Spyware etc. installieren. Da das Zeit braucht, die typischen Wartezeiten. Den PC kann man Beispielsweise auch für illegale Geschäfte nutzen, all dies bringt Kohle. Von dem Geld kann man Software, bessere PCs für schnellers Hacken (oder wie auch immer) oder eine schneller Internet anbindung kaufe.
> Im endeffekt kann man dann auch PCs anderer Hacker übernehmen, die natürlich durch eigens verbesserte/entwickelte firewall, etc. geschützt werden. (c)
> 
> So, jetzt hab ich hier meine kreativen Geistesgüsse  niedergetippt, wünsche euch ne gute Nacht.


Erinnert mich an ein etwas älteres Game... Prinzip war identisch, mir fällt leider der Titel nicht mehr ein. Jedenfalls halte ich das auch für einen interessanten Ansatz!


----------



## Railroadfighter (22. September 2008)

Na ja, wir könnten meinen Ansatz mit Blaubärs Hackern kompinieren, dann haben wir ja schon mal was. Müssen wir nur noch Leute finden, die das Projekt machen. Mit einverständnis der Redakteure natürlich.


----------



## ejbs (22. September 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> Na ja, wir könnten meinen Ansatz mit Blaubärs Hackern kompinieren, dann haben wir ja schon mal was. Müssen wir nur noch Leute finden, die das Projekt machen. Mit einverständnis der Redakteure natürlich.


 
Etwas mehr Resonanz wäre noch wünschenswert - schließlich steht ein recht umfangreiches Projekt mit entsprechendem Zeitaufwand (für mich) im Hintergrund - da wäre es schön wenn sich etwas mehr Anhänger finden lassen würden. Dann müsste natürlich das Konzept noch ausgearbeitet werden. Das wäre evtl. auch eine Belegung im Team wert.

Beste Grüße


----------



## blaubär (22. September 2008)

Jep, man müsste sich halt auf eins konzentrieren und die Idee weiterentwickeln und ausfeilen.

Neue Idee: Pipemania ähnlich, nur als Wasserkühlung von einem PC. Wär leichter durchzusetzen als ein Browsergame!


----------



## Xyrian (22. September 2008)

Also ich glaube ja, dass das Hacker/Casemodgame den besten Anklang fände. Sollte auch nicht so schwer sein, so etwas zu machen, müsste mit HTML gehen. Oder denkst du da an ein 3D-Game, wie X-Blaster z.B.? Das ist wirklich schwer, wir wollten sowas mal in der Schule machen...

MfG Xyrian


----------



## ejbs (23. September 2008)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Also ich glaube ja, dass das Hacker/Casemodgame den besten Anklang fände. Sollte auch nicht so schwer sein, so etwas zu machen, müsste mit HTML gehen. Oder denkst du da an ein 3D-Game, wie X-Blaster z.B.? Das ist wirklich schwer, wir wollten sowas mal in der Schule machen...
> 
> MfG Xyrian


 
Ich denke mit HTML allein ist es da nicht getan. Wie gesagt würde ich Flash als GUI einsetzen, PHP im Backend und MySQL als relationale Datenbank - ich denke damit lässt sich auch etwas Vernünftiges erstellen.


----------



## blaubär (23. September 2008)

Leider kenn ich mich nicht aus mit Spieleprogrammieren, kann deshalb nur Ideen einbringen  Würde gerne mithelfen. Wenn es irgendwas gibt was ich tuen kann, sagt mir nur Bescheid 
gruß


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

also meinerseits würde da schon interesse da sein.
wenn es mich nicht überfordert, helfe ich da wo ich kann^^
mfg matthi


----------



## moonrail (23. September 2008)

Finde die Idee auch gut und melde mich auch als Helfer! 

Finde den Ansatz mit dem Hacker/Casemod schon ganz gut.


----------



## ejbs (23. September 2008)

Vielen dank für das tolle Feedback! Jede Hilfe ist sicherlich nützlich! Um das ganze zu optimieren wäre es hilfreich wenn ihr mir noch Bescheid geben könnt ob bzw über welche besonderen Fähigkeiten ihr verfügt.
Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, würde ich die bereitwilligen Helfer mal im ersten Post listen - andernfalls meldet euch um aus dieser Lsite entfernt zu werden.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Uziflator (23. September 2008)

Würde mit rat und tat zur seite stehen! Aber Programmieren kann ich nich!


----------



## Xyrian (23. September 2008)

Und hier ist noch ein Helfer! Programmieren kann ich zwar nicht, aber ich will auch mein Scherflein beitragen.


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

Eigenschaften?
schwer zu sagen:
ich hab ein auge für estetik, kann gut mit mein händen umgehen, bearbeite ab und zu Fotos, sing soll ich können, da fällt uns bestimmt noch was ein^^
mfg


----------



## Special_Flo (23. September 2008)

Ich kann auch mithelfen.......


			
				Xyrian schrieb:
			
		

> Programmieren kann ich zwar nicht


aber ich kann Programmieren also C++,HTML, JAVAScript,PHP, SQL und wenns sein muss auch Visual Basic(Scheiß Ding)..........
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. September 2008)

Also, nachdem ich nun zum Grafiker ernannt wurde, nehme ich mir morgen mal einen Nachmittag Zeit und entwerfe mal die Startseite und vllt. ein logo, basiert natürlich auf dem Extreme Logo.


----------



## blaubär (23. September 2008)

Stimmt, Visual basic kann ich auch ^^ Sonst aber nichts.
Grüße und toi, toi, toi


----------



## ejbs (24. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für das große interesse! Freut mich!




Railroads schrieb:


> Also, nachdem ich nun zum Grafiker ernannt wurde, nehme ich mir morgen mal einen Nachmittag Zeit und entwerfe mal die Startseite und vllt. ein logo, basiert natürlich auf dem Extreme Logo.


 
Nur mal alngsam railroads, zuerst sollten wir die Thematik eindeutig festpinnen. Vielleicht kann sich ja ein Kreativ-Team zusammenschließen, das das Konzept für das Game unter Einwirkung von Inputs der technischen Abteilung dann zusammenstellt.

Alternativ bestünde die Möglichkeit, dass jeder seine Idee kurz zusammenfasst und wir dann eine Abstimmung starten.


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2008)

ejbs schrieb:


> Alternativ bestünde die Möglichkeit, dass jeder seine Idee kurz zusammenfasst und wir dann eine Abstimmung starten.


Sehr gute Idee! Ich hab mir mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht, und zwar folgende:

*Das SIMS-Phänomen*
Irgendwie ist Die Sims eines der erfolgreichsten Games der Welt. Das liegt daran, dass es eine Menge Spass macht, jemanden zu kontrollieren, der Dinge tut, die man selber tagtäglich macht. Und das Prinzip können wir nutzen, in dem wir einen Typ als Spielfigur haben, der auf LAN-Partys geht.  Aber um auf solchen Veranstaltungen mitmachen zu dürfen, braucht der Kerl:
  1.: Skill, den bekommt er durch... Na was wohl, Zocken natürlich!
  2.: Einen guten PC, sowohl innerlich wie auch äußerlich.

Den PC finanziert er dadurch, dass er tagsüber arbeitet. Und jetzt springt der Browsergameaspekt ein, nämlich dass das Game in Echtzeit abläuft. Also, der Verdienst von dem Kerl wird dadurch bestimmt, dass man den möglichst früh arbeiten schickt. Je früher die Arbeit anfängt, desto früher ist der Typ auch wieder zu Hause und kann seinen Skill durch Zocken verbessern. Und mit dem Skill kann der Gamer auf die Lanpartys gehen bzw. seine Ergebnisse verbessern. Aber dann ist der PC noch wichtig, den verbessert man durch das Geld, das beim Arbeiten verdient wird.
Cool wäre es, wenn der PC auch Sichtbar aufgerüstet wird, und noch cooler wird es, wenn die Titel, die auf den Lanparty gespielt werden, eine bestimmte PC-Leistung vorraussetzen, wie im RealLife. Damit das Konzept funktioniert, muss das Browsergame upgedatet werden, sonst ist es nach 5-6 Monaten veraltet...

So, genug getippt, ich hoffe, ich konnte euch verständlich machen, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Das ist jetzt nur der Grundgedanke zusammengefasst.  Ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu ausschweifend, Ich habs so kurz wie möglich gehalten, aber so ein Browsergame ist halt nicht so einfach aufgebaut... 

MfG Xyrian


----------



## moonrail (25. September 2008)

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut.  
Wie wäre es, wenn wir auch OC-Aspekte mit einbringen?
Zum Beispiel, dass, wenn du dir eine neue CPU kaufst, diese nie immer gleich zu takten ist und, dass die Hardware auch kaputt gehen kann, durch zuviel Vcore. Das wird einem vorher, bevor man die HW übertaktet dann angezeigt und man muss sich entscheiden.

Die Idee von Xyrian gekoppelt mit meiner finde ich eine sehr gute Basis für ein Spiel.


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2008)

moonrail schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee von Xyrian gekoppelt mit meiner finde ich eine sehr gute Basis für ein Spiel.


Ich auch, ist ja teilweise von mir


----------



## ejbs (26. September 2008)

Grundsätzlich interessanter Ansatz!
Also ich dachte auch daran, dass der Spieler die Möglichkeit haben soll die Hardware grafisch in seinem PC unterzubringen (Ähnlich dem Packet-Tracer von Cisco) 
Auch die Idee mit dem Übertakten finde ich gut, hatte auch die Idee eine Art PC-Simulation zu simulieren, so dass der Spieler die Möglichkeit hat diverse Einstellungen, die wiederum von dem Mainboard Abhängig sind, im BIOS vorzunehmen.
Allerdings braucht man dafür eine entsprechende Datenmenge für CPUs, GraKas, Mainboards usw.

Evtl. sollte der Geld verdienen Aspekt nicht durch "normales" Arbeiten abgehandelt werden, sondern vielleicht durch - wie du schon sagtest - zocken, evtl. hacken, evtl. Bereitstellung seiner Rechen-Ressourcen für Distributed Computing... 

Ich denke für ein derartiges Projekt hätten wir auch genügend Arbeit für unsere "allgemeinen Helfer", die eben nicht Spezialisiert sind.


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2008)

jo, da hste recht, bin eben kein spezialist, bin in meiner IT-Systemelektroniker lehre.
da könnt mir das sogar weiter helfen^^

also der ansatz euer Spieleidee find ich schon mal sehr gut^^
weiter so


----------



## ejbs (26. September 2008)

Evtl. kann uns PCGH unterstützen, indem uns gesammelte Daten zur Verfügung gestellt werden?


----------



## exa (26. September 2008)

ja also ich könnte auch in richtung bildbearbeitung helfen... ich kann zwar keine grafiken erstellen, bearbeiten aber sehr wohl... das passende progrqamm dafür (Photoshop CS3 extended edition) ist da, genauso wie einige kenntnisse darüber natürlich^^

es gibt ja auch schon grafiken von hardware zb für google sketchup... die könnte man dafür nutzen, oder nicht???


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. Oktober 2008)

Und, hat sich schonmal jemand bewegt und mit der Arbeit begonnen!?
(ich übrigens noch nicht)

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Xyrian (2. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich nicht, Die haben da doch alle kein Interesse dran...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Oktober 2008)

Gute Idee! Ich wäre gerne dabei, aber ich kann noch nicht so gut programmieren und habe kein Photoshop.

Für das Frontend wurde Flash als Möglichkeit genannt. Weitere Möglichkeiten wären Ajax und Java. Mit Java könnte man auch einen Client fürs Handy programmieren. Dieser Client sollte sowohl Steuerung mit Tasten als auch per Touchscreen können und verschiedene Auflösungen (176xirgendwas - 640x480) beherrschen.

Ich würde den größten Teil des Spiels als Open Source veröffentlichen, dann kann jeder mithelfen und Bugs fixen oder das Spiel erweitern. Vielleicht kann man irgendwie ein Erweiterungssystem machen. Gut wäre auch die Möglichkeit, eigene Objekte zu bauen.
Ein kleiner Teil des Spiels sollte Closed Source sein, um Cheating zu verhindern. Dieser Teil wäre dann für die Kommunikation mit dem Server zuständig. Den Quellcode davon dürften nur einige wenige auserwählte User sehen.

Auf welchem Server soll das laufen? Soll das jemand auf seinen Home-Server laden und über seinen privaten Internetanschluss anbinden?

Falls ich mithelfen soll, ich kann:


 HTML
 JavaScript
 Java
In Java bin ich noch ganz am Anfang, aber ich kann sicher schon bald einfache Spiele wie Tetris programmieren.

Ich werde jetzt Entwürfe erstellen, die Anregungen geben könnten, wie das Spiel etwa aussehen soll.


----------



## ejbs (3. Oktober 2008)

Schön dass sich hier mal wieder etwas regt. 

Ich denke man sollte für den Anfang auf jedenfall bei den Grundlegenden dingen bleiben, Java Client (spez. Handy) würde ich erstmal hinten anstellen.

Wir sollten nun zunächst mal eine Crew zusammenstellen um erstmal ein ausgeklügeltes Konzept auszutüfteln.

Wer konkretes Interesse daran hat soll sich bitte melden und dann mit anderen Interessenten kurzschließen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. Oktober 2008)

blaubär schrieb:


> Oder man hat (Mini)kampfroboter und kann die Upgraden, vielleicht auch mehrere!
> Die Browsergames die ich kenne, bestehen halt aus irgendwas bauen, forschen, streitkräft bauen (in welcher Form auch immer) und dann Kämpfen, andere Städte, Planeten oder Inseln einnehmen und noch mehr Macht erlangen.
> 
> Geistesblitz: Man ist ein Hacker und hat am Anfang einen gehackten PC. Den "baut" man erst mal auf, sprich Viren, Spyware etc. installieren. Da das Zeit braucht, die typischen Wartezeiten. Den PC kann man Beispielsweise auch für illegale Geschäfte nutzen, all dies bringt Kohle. Von dem Geld kann man Software, bessere PCs für schnellers Hacken (oder wie auch immer) oder eine schneller Internet anbindung kaufe.
> ...



@ blaubär

das könnt ihr denk ich net machen .... das gibt es schon.... es nennt sich Hack the Web

@topic hätte zwar interresse... kann aba nich wirklich was ^^ (am pc)

gebe euch moralische unterstützung ^^

Weiter So !!!!


KaTaMaRanoiD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find die idee auch interressant, hätte mich auch schon gemeldet wenn meine C und java kentnisse nicht so eingerostet wären -.-

Den logik teil hab ich wohl noch drauf, aber die ganzen befehle ....

Und vom thema her sollte es schon irgendwas mit uns zu tun haben, denk ich mal.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist mal eine erste Demo. Da seht ihr, wie es aussehen könnte. Natürlich ist alles noch ganz primitiv.
_Edit: Nachdem ihr die 7z-Datei runtergeladen habt, müsst ihr sie entpacken und anschließend index.html öffnen._
Ihr könnt die Demo wahlweise vom PCGHX-Server oder via Rapidshare laden.
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## Railroadfighter (3. Oktober 2008)

Sieht schon gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, ich entwerfe vielleicht mal ein eigenes Logo (ein G statt dem großen X).
Ansonsten, weiter so!

grüße, Railroads


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Oktober 2008)

ne das wusst ich schon
 nur wenn ich da auf den scaltflächen rumklicke(handel,usw) steht da immer noch der startmenu text?
mag es den ie7 net?
irgentwelche special einstellungen?

mfg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> mag es den ie7 net?


Leider ja, wie ich gerade feststellen musste. Ich habe es bei der Entwicklung nur mit Firefox getestet und habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass es mit anderen Browsern Probleme geben könnte. Bei der 2. Demo mache ich alles besser.


Edit: Ich weiß jetzt, warum es im IE nicht ging. Ich arbeite hier mit Frames. Dazu habe ich eine Zielfensterbasis verwendet. Man muss eine Zielfensterbasis im Head der HTML-Datei notieren. Ich habe das aber in den Body geschrieben. Firefox wurde mit diesem Fehler fertig, der IE nicht.

Hier der Bugfix: RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
Einfach die sidebar2.html ersetzen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist eine neue Demo. Ich habe den Handel- und Bank-Bereich erweitert. Jetzt kann man sogar Verträge kündigen. Allerdings verschwinden sie dann nicht aus der Liste, die Kündigung bleibt ohne Effekt. 

Hoffentlich kann ich euch damit neue Anregungen geben. Ich habe die Demo diesmal mit Firefox und IE getestet.

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Oktober 2008)

Geil wenn du das ausbaust würde ich gerne dein betatester sein!
so ne kleine browser wirtschaftssim währmal was cooles. dann kauft sich pcgh hier mal nen fetten phenom und oced den und dann kann der das für alle berechnen und man kann bequem von überall aus spielen.
dann holt man sich die 1. werbeverträge mitdem man dann geld verdient und dann kann man auch nen eigenen server dafür aufmachen.
leute die dann spezielle hardware früher haben wohlen müssen 10cent per sms an die blbla nummer schicken und man verdient nochmehr geld....

ups...bin ein bischen abgeschweift...

mfg 
(mach weiter so!)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2008)

Meine Demos sind aber nur ein paar unveränderliche HTML-Seiten. Das sind alles nur Anregungen, die zeigen, wie es aussehen könnte. Ein richtiges Browsergame könnte ich jedoch nicht programmieren. Dafür braucht man jemanden, der PHP und MySQL kann.

Ich würde es vielleicht hinkriegen, die Seiten zu gestalten, mehr aber nicht. Wenn das mal richtig was wird, macht man es am besten mit Dreamweaver o.ä. Oder meldet sich hier jemand freiwillig, um das komplette Game manuell als HTML-/PHP-Code zu tippen?


Den Login-Vorgang habe ich mir übrigens so vorgestellt:

Der User schickt seine Login-Daten an den Gameserver, auf Wunsch SSL-verschlüsselt.
Der Gameserver loggt sich damit im PCGHX-Forum ein, um zu prüfen, ob das Passwort richtig ist.
Sind die Login-Daten richtig, landet der User auf der Browsergame-Startseite.
So braucht man keinen Extra-Account, sondern man kann seinen PCGHX-Account nutzen. Natürlich muss auf dem Gameserver beim ersten Login ein Account erstellt werden, aber der User merkt nichts davon. Dabei ist es wichtig, dass man dem Serverbetreiber vertrauen kann. Am besten nimmt man dafür einen Mod. Sonst kommt irgendjemand und schäubelt unsere Login-Daten aus.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte damals html in der schule aber keine ahnung mehr wie dat geit
das mitm login ist auf jeden fall ne idee vielleicht kann das game ja auch offizielles pcgh game werden, schonmal den chefs hier vorgeschlagen?
die ham bestimmt nen plan davon.

mfg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ich hatte damals html in der schule aber keine ahnung mehr wie dat geit


Dann kannst du hier gucken: SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen) bzw. SelfHTML - Download - CHIP Online
Damit könntest du es wieder erlernen. Einmal gelerntes kann man sich gut wieder aneignen.

An alle, die HTML können: Ihr könnt auf Basis meines Entwurfes eigene Entwürfe produzieren und hier posten. Dadurch helft ihr mit, dieses Projekt zu realisieren.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Mai 2009)

Leider ist das Thema hier in Vergessenheit geraten. Hier ist nochmal die 7z-Datei, ihr könnt sie entpacken und euch dann meinen Entwurf für das Game angucken - und bearbeiten: RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## Axel_Foly (20. Mai 2009)

falls es was mit hacken wird, aufpassen das nicht zu sehr HTN kopiert wird ... wäre ja beschissen nur ne kopie zu machen 

muss sagen dein beispiel sieht echt gut aus. wenn ich mehr in sachen webseitenprogrammieren drauf hätte als du da mit deinem Beispiel würde ich ja gern mithelfen ... aber so bin ich wohl eher nicht nützlich. würde mich aber als Alpha tester zur verfügung stellen


----------

